# Anyone going to New York City Spring 2018?



## Rubiksdude4144 (Feb 19, 2018)

I am really excited to go to this comp since this might be my first chance to make round 2. This will also be the closest comp I'll be attending since I live like 15 minutes away.
These are my mains and goals (Subject to change):

3x3
Cubicle Weilong GTS 2 M or Skyline Little Magic M Prototype
sub 18 avg
sub 15 single

4x4
Qiyi Wuque
sub 1:07.5 avg
sub 1:00 single

OH
Cubicle Weilong GTS 2 M
sub 35 avg
sub 27 single

Skewb
X-man Wingy
sub 10 avg (that's been my goal for the last three comps, and I've failed every time)
sub 5.867 single (dont ask)

Let me know your mains and goals and if you are going!

I am also selling cubes and other cubing things there.
Unopened Xman Wingy 5$
Stackmat G4 timer 15$
Stackmat mat (blue) [2] 5$ each


----------



## DGCubes (Feb 19, 2018)

I'm confused by the poll. It's an 80 person comp, and the site already says that top 36 will make round 2.


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Feb 20, 2018)

DGCubes said:


> I'm confused by the poll. It's an 80 person comp, and the site already says that top 36 will make round 2.


I am sorry about the number I’ll change it. It was just from memory

As for the poll, in my opinion it should be top half for smaller comps like this one. I just wanted to see other people’s opinions.


----------



## Bumba (Feb 20, 2018)

Im going


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Apr 19, 2018)

Hey, guys I know it has been a while but is anyone else really excited about this comp?


----------

